# What clothing brands fit thin toddlers?



## sdmoose (Feb 1, 2006)

My ds just turned 1. He was a small baby and is a thin toddler. Up until now all of the clothes for him have been hand-me-downs or given to us as gifts. Now I have to actually go out and buy him clothes! I do not enjoy shopping, so I wonder if anyone can give me tips on brands that are good for thinner toddlers so I don't have to spend a lot of time searching. I've noticed that Carter's brand run big...I have to turn down 9 month pants on him still. Clothes given to us from Gymboree also seem to run large for the age marked. He is average height, but thin.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

At the risk of being flamed, the only brand I could consistently rely on to fit (waist and leg length) my skinny toddler who is now my skinny preschooler is Walmart Kid's Connection or whatever their house brand is.

I'm sorry! That's the best I've got for you.


----------



## AEMOMMY (Feb 26, 2007)

My daughter always goes through thin phases. I found that The Children's Place's clothes seem to run small, also their pants usually have an elastic adjusters in the waist band. Gap clothes run small as well as Old Navy.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

It's been a long time since I bought toddler clothing, but Levi's have lots of elasticized waistbands and slim sizes.


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

I found for pants, Old Navy fits the best. I heard that Kohl's kids makes a "slim" line for toddlers, but I haven't tried anything from them yet.

Carters, Gymboree (although they do make adjustable waists in their pants), and Osh Kosh run huge! I often find myself belting him when he wears anything in these brands.


----------



## sonrisaa29 (Feb 3, 2007)

My son also has this problem he's extremely thin in the waist.....THese are the brands that work best for us as long as they the elastic moveable button holes inside the pant that you can adjust

1.Gap
2. Gymboree
3. Old Navy
4. Target (but its hit or miss here)

I was just at Old Navy today and they have their toddler shorts 2 for 20 which i find to be a pretty good deal.....their shorts seem to hold up pretty well....


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

DS is very skinny and just a little over 1. I find we do ok with Little Me and Gymboree. Carters and Oshcosh run wider. Things from the Childrens Place fit pretty well (the socks don't just fall off either, if DS is distracted and doesn't pull them off they actually stay on for a few minutes







.)

I find that overalls stay on much better than pants with elatic waist bands.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

My daughter is 13 months old and pretty thin. Right now she's wearing 6-12 month bottoms (and some 3-6 month shorts/capris) and I've found that the only bottoms that fit her well are from Old Navy.

A close second for us has been Gymboree, some of their pants do fit her pretty well. They're a little baggy, but they don't tend to interfere with her walking.

The adjustable pants are a beautiful idea, unfortunately they're only in 12 month + clothing, not in the baby sizes. So...until my daughter hits the 12 month size, we're stuck with Old Navy. However, I am definitely going to make a trip to Kohl's this week to see if ours has any "slim" toddler clothing. That would be fantastic.


----------



## Queen Kiya (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi!

My daughter is 2 years old and she can still wear shorts for a 12 month old....and pants for 12-18 or 18-24 month old (her legs are long). I just put shirts on her big, cause it doesn't seem to matter.....and roll up the sleeves if I need to.

Anyway, a lot of friends and relatives give us clothing as a gift and it often does not fit our daughter in the waist (22lbs). What I have done, so that we can enjoy this beautiful clothing before her legs get too long for them, is take a needle and thread and hand sew them in slightly in the waist...usually on both sides at first. As she grows, I am able to carefully snip the sewing on one side, or both if necessary. If you sew along the seams at hte side of hte pants (fold over, sew at the seam) then you don't notice the little sew job---and if your child wears long shirts you probably wouldn't see it anyway.

Well, other than that---my mother has been able to buy a lot of pants from Carters, which have been tiny in the waist and we've not had to sew them in any way. With Old Navy, I have had to sew a few...I think it all depends on the style of clothing, too.

Good luck!

K


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Gap and Old Navy have the adjustable waist thingie, and now The Childrens Place has it too on some/most of their jeans/shorts. I got a killer deal on some pants from Ralph Lauren (I'd never buy full price, these were $6.99 with 30% off!!!) I got jeans, velvety pants and courdery pants, and t hey fit AWESOME. Definately the best fit for dd, long and skinny. She is wearing her shorts and capris from last year, 12-18 months and she'll be 2 this Saturday. She is also not in diapers anymore, so that's why we are having such a hard time.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen Kiya* 
What I have done, so that we can enjoy this beautiful clothing before her legs get too long for them, is take a needle and thread and hand sew them in slightly in the waist...usually on both sides at first. As she grows, I am able to carefully snip the sewing on one side, or both if necessary. If you sew along the seams at hte side of hte pants (fold over, sew at the seam) then you don't notice the little sew job---and if your child wears long shirts you probably wouldn't see it anyway.










:
I also shop at Kohls. They often have pants that adjust at the waist.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Baby Gap clothes run "thin," in my experience.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

Baby Gap fits my thin DD the best. Target has a bunch of adjustable waist pants. Gymboree stuff is very wide.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Remember too for babies in diapers you can always do overalls. That's how we kept pants on our thin son the summer he was one.

JCPenney's house brand runs 'thin' IMO as well.
Old Navy (runs thinner than Baby Gap in my experience)
Target brands - especially their shorts/pants

I actually have the opposite experience with The Children's Place -- their jeans at least are HUGE on our son. It gets worse when they're out of diapers and the diapers no longer hold the pants up!!

If you hate shopping, try Ebay - I get a lot of clothes for ds on there. Until the kids reach size 3-4, the clothes are usually in great shape. (After that you have to be careful about holes - our ds puts holes in EVERY pair of pants he owns.) Just make sure you don't get gouged on shipping.

Once you find something that fits, you can buy it there. Ds wears Old Navy slim (size 6) for pants, for example. We can't afford new Old Navy, but I do look on Ebay for deals and sometimes get some. (Or we ask for it for birthdays/Christmas).


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

You have to watch at Target. There house brand runs thin, however the Osh Kosh stuff they carry runs big (just like all other Osh Kosh stuff in my experience).

Lands End fits my super skinny toddler pretty well.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

My oldest and youngest are skinny, and my middle girl has a bit of a toddler belly still at 4, but a tiny butt and hips, so we deal with pants riding low or falling down all the time. We have tried the adjustable elastic waist for ds, but he finds them to be very uncomfortable. Somtimes we roll the waistband a time or two, but that can get bulky. I think I've come to the conclusion that I need to start taking tucks in their pants. And I just have to say how annoying fake "drawstrings" are. Very few pants have and actual tightening drawstring anymore. I did find some for ds at Target the other day, though, and snatched up a couple of pairs.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
. I got a killer deal on some pants from Ralph Lauren (I'd never buy full price, these were $6.99 with 30% off!!!) I got jeans, velvety pants and courdery pants, and t hey fit AWESOME. Definately the best fit for dd, long and skinny. She is wearing her shorts and capris from last year, 12-18 months and she'll be 2 this Saturday. She is also not in diapers anymore, so that's why we are having such a hard time.

I also got ds several Ralph Lauren jeans from a consignment store and they are definately the BEST fit for skinny little toddlers. No other size 2T pant would fit without a belt.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

Suspenders.








Yes we just got her a pair, and they are CUTE and she isnt hikeing her pants up anymore.
We have hand me downs from Childrens Place, and they seem to run kinda small (or they have been washed alot!)
Targets clothes(carters?) seem to jump SO much in length from size to size, not so much in the waist.
We have lots of belts too! Poor DD knows how to pull her up when they are falling down, and she will try to roll her own pants and sleeves up!
Has anyone actually tried the slim line from Khols?


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

The hand me downs that we've recieved from Old Navy and Gap have been the best for a slender fit that I've seen. Also Bongo is a good one. Now I am not sure how much these things run because ALL our clothing has been handed down from older cousins etc. I hope this helps.


----------



## sdmoose (Feb 1, 2006)

Great! Thank you all for your suggestions. Where did you find small suspenders?! And little belts? We've been joking about that....
ANd, yes, I just recently started putting him in overalls...they are not only cute, but don't fall off! Thanks everyone.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Gymboree is my absolute favorite for thin children.


----------



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

My DD is tall and thin.. She wears 2T in most outfits, but her cloth dipe keep up the pants!!







If for some reason she is in a sposie, she is running around w/o pants cause they won't stay up!!


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

We found the belt at babyGap, but I've seen them at Target and heard they are at WalMart in packs of 2 as well. It's a braided cloth belt with a metal buckle (no leather, so vegan friendly) so the adjustability is great.

Suspenders, huh? That would be wicked cute. we've done the waist roll thing and it does get so bulky, not to mention it makes him look like he's wearing highwaters.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

There's a WAHM on Hyena Cart that makes toddler belts.
www.hyenacart.com


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

My best friend got a Myself Belt and they love it!

As for skinny clothes, I like Gap the best, then Old Navy probably. The thing to remember at Gap is that they have 2 different sets of kids clothes that overlap, the Infants sizes go up to 18-24 months and the Toddler sizes start at 12-18 months. An infants size 18-24 mo is MUCH smaller than the toddler sized 18-24 mo.







So if you are looking for slim fits stick to the infant sizing for as long as you can. The Childrens place stuff we've had is always HUGE and really very wide.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

andreac said:


> My best friend got a Myself Belt and they love it!QUOTE]
> 
> We use the myself belt too, it really is great and ds likes it too!


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

Dito on the Old Navy advice. My 4 yo has absolutely no butt (just like daddy, heehee) and their pants fit well.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

We got the suspenders in an Amish store down in southern ohio...
but oh my gosh, this site has so many cute pairs:
http://www.rainbowconnection.com/pro...b060b3a7984c9e
and tiny little belts with cute designs on them! I just got DD the plain white pair of suspenders, but they have rainbow ones onthat site!!


----------



## selendang (Jul 15, 2006)

I love the adjustable waists for my skinny kids. They are so skinny that buying pants w/o them are a waist of money. However I find that Old Navy and Children's Place have shorter legs which for my high waisted long legged family well, too much ankle shows. In Canada I like Please Mum and Bonnie Togs. They have some nice stuff and the leg length are abit longer.


----------

